# 9900K = Push+Pull für die Aio-Kühlung......



## SerberusX (2. April 2019)

*9900K = Push+Pull für die Aio-Kühlung......*

Hey Leute,

ich habe einen 9900K in einem Cougar Panzer Evo Gehäuse mit einer Cougar Helor 360 Aio-Wasserkühlung. Als alles eingebaut war ist mir aufgefallen, dass unter dem Radiator die Vortex-Lüfter mit einer Bauhöhe von 25mm/2,5cm nicht drunter passen. Da hat Cougar wohl etwas falsch geplant, denn das Z390 Aorus Master Mainboard hat einen Plastikaufbau um die Anschlüsse, was den Zugang für diese Art von Lüftern versperrt. Das Mainboard sitzt halt etwas zu nah an der Decke.... Daraufhin habe ich die Lüfter einfach oben drauf gesetzt und die saugen jetzt die Luft aus dem Radiator. Sieht in etwa so aus:


3xVortex Lüfter^^^^^^^^^^^ (Saugen nach oben)
PC-Gehäusedecke---------------


Jetzt würden SLIM-Lüfter zwischen Mainboard und Radiator noch hinpassen, aber es gibt nichts vernünftiges..... Ich hab schon alles abgesucht und nur No-Name Chinaschrott gefunden. Woran liegt das? Scythe hätte einen passenden Lüfter mit 1200 RPM mit nur 12 mm Dicke in der Produktpalette, aber die gibts nirgends mehr im Angebot. 


Ich muss halt unbedingt da welche hinbauen um die RPM von den Top-Fans runterregeln zu können. Selbst bei dem 360mm Radiator wirds halt warm mit dem 9900K. Ich habe unter 10 Minuten Voll-Last einen Peak (Spitzenwert) von 83 Grad gehabt. Ist natürlich beim Gaming nicht der Fall, aber da wirds bei Squad schonmal 73 Grad im Peak. Ist halt CPU-Lastig. 

Insgesamt möchte ich einfach zusätzlich im Innneren des PC's für Airflow nach oben sorgen. Der Radiator strahlt ja auch nach innen ab, was man damit beheben könnte. Dann würden die Lüfter auch etwas entspannter laufen. 

Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Lios Nudin (2. April 2019)

*AW: 9900K = Push+Pull für die Aio-Kühlung......*

Lüfter mit Hersteller: Noctua, Rahmenbreite: 120mm, Tiefe: 15mm Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Sinusspass (2. April 2019)

*AW: 9900K = Push+Pull für die Aio-Kühlung......*

Als Beispiel für Slimlüfter würde ich jetzt mal die Noctua Nf A12x15 nennen, wobei die wahrscheinlich auch zu dick sind. 
Abgesehen davon sind 83°C völlig unbedenklich und bei dieser Cpu leider normal, da kann je nach Overclocking sogar eine übertrieben dimensionierte custom Wasserkühlung an ihre Grenzen geraten.
Jetzt ist mehr Airflow natürlich immer gut, das Gehäuse hat allerdings schon genug davon. Du könntest testweise mal die Glasscheiben oben und vorne abmontieren, da könntest du durchaus noch paar °C rausholen.


----------



## Gerry1984 (2. April 2019)

*AW: 9900K = Push+Pull für die Aio-Kühlung......*

Wenn du den Radiator oben hast und die Lüfter dadurch ausblasen kühlst du den Radiator mit der vorgewärmten Luft aus dem Gehäuseinneren. Das ist mehr als suboptimal, die Luft im Gehäuse wird schnell mal 35°C und mehr warm (selbst gemessen), die Wassertemperaturen sollten eigentlch nicht höher sein. Das Delta T zwischen "kühlender" Luft und Kühlwasser ist sehr gering, ergo nur minimale Kühlwirkung. 

Dreh die Lüfter oben um sodass die kalte Luft von oben einsaugen, du brauchst auch kein Push/Pull, es reichen Lüfter auf einer Seite des Radis und es ist auch relativ egal ob die nun Push oder Pull sind, wichtig ist eben nur dass die Kühlluft von außen kommt.

Du musst natürlich schauen dass du dann die warme Luft aus dem inneren herausbekommst damit die Graka auch schön kühl bleibt. Da reicht schon ein ordentlicher 140er Lüfter der hinten ausbläst.

Man kann den Radiator aber auch gleich vorne montieren und dadurch einsaugen, hinten und oben dann ausblasen, wäre eleganter vom Airflow, wenn das in deinem Gehäuse geht 

Aber einen Radiator mit vorgewärmter Luft "kühlen" bringt einfach nichts. Dein 360er Radiator sollte ohne Probleme 300W bis 350W wegkühlen können bei akzeptabler Lautstärke wenn der ordentlich mit Kaltluft versorgt wird. Mit deinem Layout hast du aber nur die effektive Kühlleistung eines 240er oder sogar nur 140er Radiators


----------



## SerberusX (4. April 2019)

*AW: 9900K = Push+Pull für die Aio-Kühlung......*



Gerry1984 schrieb:


> Wenn du den Radiator oben hast und die Lüfter dadurch ausblasen kühlst du den Radiator mit der vorgewärmten Luft aus dem Gehäuseinneren. Das ist mehr als suboptimal, die Luft im Gehäuse wird schnell mal 35°C und mehr warm (selbst gemessen), die Wassertemperaturen sollten eigentlch nicht höher sein. Das Delta T zwischen "kühlender" Luft und Kühlwasser ist sehr gering, ergo nur minimale Kühlwirkung.
> 
> Dreh die Lüfter oben um sodass die kalte Luft von oben einsaugen, du brauchst auch kein Push/Pull, es reichen Lüfter auf einer Seite des Radis und es ist auch relativ egal ob die nun Push oder Pull sind, wichtig ist eben nur dass die Kühlluft von außen kommt......



Das würde ich so nicht unterschreiben. Warme Luft steigt nach oben und das sollte man ausnutzen. Der Rechner steht unterm Tisch und wenn man die Hand unterm Tisch hält merkt man die Wärme. Ich denke, dass dünne Lüfter im Gehäuseinneren einfach mehr warme Luft nach aussen tragen. Das Gehäuse ist ja mit Glas an den seiten und oben. Heisst also an den Seiten kann auch Luft reinkommen, da das Glas nicht das Gehäuse abschließt. Pustet man mehr nach oben raus kommt mehr an den Seiten wieder nach ist mein Gedanke.

Die Glasscheibe oben blockt den Luftstrom natürlich ab und der Luftstrom geht so an den oberen Seiten raus, aber das ist halt so. Deswegen das Glas ablassen ist ja doof !

Ich hab den Scythe Support angeschrieben und die haben noch Slip Stream Slims auf Lager. Ich werde da einfach mal testweise 3 Stück mit 1600 U/Min reinbauen. Die sind nicht lauter als meine oberen Lüfter, haben etwa denselben Volumenstrom, aber nur halb soviel Druck. Wobei Druck hier nicht so wichtig ist, da von oben angesaugt wird. 

BTW: Die Slip Stream Slim Lüfter werden nicht mehr produziert, weil es bald eine neue Serie gibt!

Ich berichte mal, wenn die Teile drin sind!


----------



## IICARUS (4. April 2019)

*AW: 9900K = Push+Pull für die Aio-Kühlung......*



SerberusX schrieb:


> Das würde ich so nicht unterschreiben. Warme Luft steigt nach oben und das sollte man ausnutzen. Der Rechner steht unterm Tisch und wenn man die Hand unterm Tisch hält merkt man die Wärme.


Ein Wagen rollt wegen der Schwerkraft auch rückwärts den Berg runter wenn du den Motor nicht an machst. 

Das warme Luft leichter ist und nach oben steigt ist zwar richtig aber lange noch kein Grund wieso Lüfter dann das ganze nach oben raus unterstützen müssen, denn dann könntest du gleich die Lüfter ganz weg lassen, die Luft würde auch so nach oben raus strömen. Lüfter sind aber in der Lage ein Luftstom selbst zu bestimmen und wenn du lieber mit warme Luft dein Wasser kühlst... dann soll es auch so sein.


----------



## Sinusspass (4. April 2019)

*AW: 9900K = Push+Pull für die Aio-Kühlung......*

Der Kamineffekt wird im pc erst bei sehr niedrigen Drehzahlen (~<200rpm) und bei sehr großen Gehäusen wirksam, bei den üblichen Drehzahlen um 1000 und in einem normal großen Gehäuse kann einem das sowas von egal sein, es ist wichtiger, dass der Radiator kühle Außenluft abbekommt.


----------

